
News is bad for you - mouzogu
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2013/apr/12/news-is-bad-rolf-dobelli
======
mouzogu
As someone who has actively avoided all forms of mainstream news for the last
two years I naturally agreed with everything in this article. For me, the most
profound point is that most news has absolutely no explanatory worth at all. I
got fed up of reading about conflict, death and war and not being able to
glean any real non superficial insight into why it's all happening.

I find that major news events tend to reach my attention through friends and
colleagues so I don't feel totally disconnected and can definitely attest it
has made me happier.

------
vixen99
Summary: News misleads, is irrelevant, has no explanatory power, is toxic to
your body, increases cognitive errors, inhibits thinking, works like a drug,
wastes time, makes us passive and kills creativity.

Undoubtedly some of this is true but what a generalization on behalf of all of
us!

------
zeveb
I have to agree. It's possible to stay informed enough without consuming a
steady drip-drip-drip of misleading, emotionally wearying, slanted
information.

